# GCC Expert with Flexisign Pro 8.1



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Guys. A quick bit of help here please.

I am away on business and have my laptop with me, which has Flexisign Pro 8.1 on. My customer has a GCC Expert (the yellow thing) and wanted me to show him some cutting from flexisign. I cannot see a driver for it in my long list and wondered what anyone here uses as the driver in Flexisign.

In other words, GCC Ecpert is not one of the many, many cutters on the list. I have looked under Graphetc and GCC. Any ideas?

Thanks in advance.

ps..... just been to the dentist. Not a happy bunny at all.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Don't think they have the drivers updated as the expert 24 is pretty new,, if you have the sable in there you might give that a try


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

No, it isn't in my list. There seem to be plenty of members here using the Expert 24, so i was hoping one of them might tell me.


----------



## BigJim (Dec 26, 2010)

Well, glad I asked. Nice to be so bombarded with GCC Expert 24 users full of useful knowledge and input.

I have the answer. Would anyone else like to know what it is?


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

"I'll be your huckle berry " -Tombstone What was the fix? My guess would be Roland GX 24,EX 24s use Roland Clean Cut blades


----------



## scubadan (Jul 14, 2010)

BigJim said:


> Well, glad I asked. Nice to be so bombarded with GCC Expert 24 users full of useful knowledge and input.
> 
> I have the answer. Would anyone else like to know what it is?


 
Yes Please!!! I just bought the Expert 24 and cannot seem to make it work with 8.1 !!!! Arg!!! Anyhelp would be appreciated!!!!


----------



## lestatvampire (Oct 1, 2011)

Please share. I've been trying to get my Expert 24 and I cannot make it to work with Flexi 8.1. any help would be greatly appreciated. thank you in advance.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Have you downloaded the driver from the GCC Club?


----------



## lestatvampire (Oct 1, 2011)

the drivers are not the issue. the cutter works fine with the software it came with, but doesn't work with Flexi. Flexi doesn't even have the model listed


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

You have add it to Flexi......Just not sure how you do it.....


----------



## domasi (Aug 5, 2012)

GHEENEE1 said:


> "I'll be your huckle berry " -Tombstone What was the fix? My guess would be Roland GX 24,EX 24s use Roland Clean Cut blades



This fixed it for me! 
Thank you


----------



## noobdecalmaker (Dec 31, 2013)

If anyone could help having this exact same issue.. Great cut sucks and I can't get this flexisign to work with my expert 24 lx at all please help


----------



## dhraom (Jun 18, 2013)

noobdecalmaker said:


> If anyone could help having this exact same issue.. Great cut sucks and I can't get this flexisign to work with my expert 24 lx at all please help



do you have corel of illustrator?

You can cut one of them


----------

